# 10 for 10, a first



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Went out for my daily shoot, anchored the pouch on my chin, hit all 10 in the catch box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s fantastic I’m looking forward to seeing you and your grandson shooting this year.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is Awesome!! Great shooting! Too cold to shoot outside today... just some indoor for me. 12 is my record consecutive shots, and that was months ago? Working on consistency.

Cheers


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

10 for 10 in the box is a good start. Got a piece of tape over the hole in the window for one that missed. :imslow:


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That saves a lot of walking around and bending over.

First step in slingshot efficiency!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

great shooting


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice Sammy! That's better than my start. I have the dents in the fence to prove it!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

CONGRATS


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations !!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice going!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

nice shooting!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Good shooting... now move back to 4 m LOL!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just got it...10 shots in the box. ???? look at my catch box and the frame is beat to hell from my first couple of months. I even would find ammo on the other side of house over the roof?? Only one broken window.

Cheers


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Keep up the good work. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I had some first had instructions today.

Wow. No longer an issue hitting the box. Now to nail that rabbit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hit a quarter 3-4 out of 5 before the rabbits.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

LoL, I think Sammy's rabbit is tied to his catch box!

Good to see the Scout in the hands of a pro!

Keep the right elbow up and you will be hitting the quarters before you know it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

